# Video: My thoughts on Westworld and my approach to the scene.



## David Kudell

Hello fellow VI-C members! I finally had the chance to get my thoughts down about the Westworld scoring competition and how I approached the scene. Let me know if you'd be interested in a video about what sample libraries were used.


----------



## doctoremmet

David Kudell said:


> Let me know if you'd be interested in a video about what sample libraries were used.


Absolutely David 

+1


----------



## Zamenhof

We really didn't deserve such a great walkthrough of your piece, David, but thanks! I _still _can't get that theme out of my head. Perfectly planned and executed.

I recognise most of your sample libraries in the video, but I'm definitely interested in more vidoes from you. And please tell us... What Westworld prop did you win?


----------



## Traz

That was a great breakdown! As a student at M.I. for composition, I always love to see how someone else approaches a scene and how they go about scoring it. It's really awesome to see your process of how you analyze and approach a scene with a real example too. Our teachers never show us any real examples of a scene they have scored(so far) and walk us through the process, I'm sure there are legal reasons for it possibly but it would be so much more helpful if they did I would think. 

I also would definitely be interested in a video about what sample libraries were used!


----------



## SupremeFist

+1


----------



## Dirtgrain

Thanks for the insights into the process. Great job.


----------



## dbudimir

Thanks you for sharing!! Loved it!


----------



## David Kudell

Zamenhof said:


> And please tell us... What Westworld prop did you win?


I'm still eagerly anticipating the receipt of the prop!


----------



## Loïc D

I replied on YouTube, but again : very cool insight.
+1 for a video about libs used.


----------



## gussunkri

I very much enjoyed that! Well done!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Thanks David! Very generous of you, I highly respect you as a fellow composer.


----------



## easyrider

@David Kudell Great video and just highlights the creative nature of your approach. As a VI newbie geek a video of your sample library choice would be great.



Well done on your humble approach to all the responses from the internet both positive and negative. 

Its clear from all the great music producers, mixers and engineers , session guys and composers I watch on YouTube and socials is that no one wants to work with a dick so don’t be one...Humility is key to success, both on a personal and professional level something we should all be mindful of. 

Congratulations again.


----------



## ReelToLogic

Great video! It made me appreciate the level of thought that went into your composition. I have to admit that it was a more complex process than I had envisioned, and I learned a lot from your insights and clear explanations. Congratulations on the win! 

And as you ask at the end of the video - yes, an another video highlighting the libraries and details of your track would be welcomed!


----------



## CDNmusic

Thank you and congratulations David.


----------



## Keith Theodosiou

Congrats David, i think next time, i might try the Keystone Cops approach. You never know lol


----------



## Levon

Excellent video David! Very insightful.


----------



## Danny

Excellent information. Thanks for sharing David!


----------



## Bruno Marques

Great video, David. Thanks for sharing all those infos with us. And yes, I would love a video about the libraries used in this project. Congrats !


----------



## David Kudell

Bruno Marques said:


> Great video, David. Thanks for sharing all those infos with us. And yes, I would love a video about the libraries used in this project. Congrats !


Thanks! Will do that libraries video, just need to find a bit of time.


----------



## peakles

Thanks for the video! It was very nice to know how you conceived the whole track. Looking forward to the libraries video!


----------



## gh0stwrit3r

+1 
I loved what you did! Thanks for having a quick look inside your composers brain. Very educational 🙏


----------



## dflood

Thanks for this. Great walkthrough and again, congratulations!


----------



## kimgaboury

Thanks for doing this David! I loved your theme and concept for the cue. The "backlash" aka old men yelling at virtual clouds was both hilarious and pathetic. Keep up the good work!


----------



## LamaRose

This explanatory walkthrough only goes to confirm why you rose to the top... great concept and execution... thanks, and best fortunes moving forward!


----------



## muratkayi

That was awesome to watch - thanks!


----------



## Dynamoe

Thanks David. And congratulations to you for winning!!


----------



## greenhope42

Thanks for sharing the score breakdown. The first time I heard the score it made me smile and you definitely switched genres. As a beginner I have been watching as many score breakdowns from the competition as I could and am happy that we can go behind the scenes of the winning score. The breakdowns are a great learning experience.
Thanks also for walking us through the scenes and explaining how the score evolves and the choices you made. Congratulations.


----------



## limaj_daas

Congrats on the win and thanks a ton for the breakdown, David! It was very insight and I think an entire video on the libraries you used would be just as insightful!


----------



## CROXON

GOOD! Thanks!


----------



## JonS

David Kudell said:


> Hello fellow VI-C members! I finally had the chance to get my thoughts down about the Westworld scoring competition and how I approached the scene. Let me know if you'd be interested in a video about what sample libraries were used.



Great video, David!! You present yourself, your approach and your music extremely well. This video should help your career!!!! 🍾

Personally, I liked the music you wrote for this competition. Though I loved the 8-bit music in its own right, I would not have ever written music like that for a scene like this. However, your approach was absolutely valid and the judges clearly concurred. Your music was appropriately scored to picture and also very fun to listen to. Wishing you the best and sending you luck as this biz is tricky to get momentum in🤞


----------



## David Kudell

JonS said:


> Great video, David!! You present yourself, your approach and your music extremely well. This video should help your career!!!! 🍾
> 
> Personally, I liked the music you wrote for this competition. Though I loved the 8-bit music in its own right, I would not have ever written music like that for a scene like this. However, your approach was absolutely valid and the judges clearly concurred. Your music was appropriately scored to picture and also very fun to listen to. Wishing you the best and sending you luck as this biz is tricky to get momentum in🤞


Thanks Jon. I’m glad you enjoyed the video. I’m used to being behind the camera not in front, but I think it was nice for people to get to see a bit of my real self.


----------



## David Kudell

I finally got around to recording that sample library video for my fellow sample fanatics, I hope to post it tomorrow.


----------



## David Kudell

Here’s the video as promised. It’s over in the Samplecast forum: https://vi-control.net/community/th...ing-entry-by-david-kudell.98567/#post-4642339


----------

